# Photoshop Elements 12



## Den (Sep 25, 2013)

Trying to use the trial, it crashes upon opening.  I have/own Elements 11 and it works fine, so does Lightroom 5.2. Can't find an answer, help anyone?


----------



## Den (Sep 25, 2013)

Never mind, since they didn't make it a 64-bit program for Windows and it still is not fully functional with 16-bit files, I just deleted it!


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 26, 2013)

Den said:


> Never mind, since they didn't make it a 64-bit program for Windows and it still is not fully functional with 16-bit files, I just deleted it!



It's amazing that PSE is still not 64-bit native and will still not work with 16-bit files.  I sometimes have to wonder who is in charge of marketing at Adobe.  I have PSE8, but with all of their latest changes, I am looking elsewhere for all of my non-LR needs.  I am not sure if Adobe lost me or drove me away, but they sure have not made me feel like I want to use more of their products.  Sometimes I wonder if it is a race between Adobe and Google as to who can annoy their customer base more with their updates?  In short, not all change is progress.

--Ken

--Ken


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you not tempted by the Photoshop Photography Program, Ken? I was really pleased when it was announced, as I think it's a great deal. Although I'm only a hobbyist, I love owning and using great equipment and have literally spent thousands of £s on my current kit, so a charge of only £8 per month for both Lightroom and whatever is the latest version of Photoshop was for me a no-brainer. Personally, I'm not going to spend a huge amount of money on the hardware, only then to balk at spending a fraction of the cost on the software that's essential to turn the expensively-created photographs into something presentable. To put it into perspective, I want to upgrade the CF/SDHC cards in my two camera bodies. If I stay with the Sandisk Extreme Pro cards, it'll cost me over £600 for the 3 cards I want....that equates to *6 years* subscription charge for Lightroom and Photoshop. As I said, it's a no-brainer for me, though of course others may see things differently.


----------



## Den (Sep 26, 2013)

But the cheap price (9.99 US) was only good if you already owned CS3 or higher.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, I'd forgotten. Let's hope there'll be something along the same lines for non-CS3+ users soon.


----------



## DaveS (Sep 26, 2013)

It would be nice if the CS Suite users weren't left out in the cold too.   Fortunately, i do have a standalone PS CS4, but still.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 27, 2013)

CS Suite users had a special option from the onset of CC, and they were offered a special price which included LR 5. It was the PS CS only users that had no special offer to included LR 5 and that is what the new offer is all about. 
PS Elements is not included in the CC so there is no offer for that group of users. PS Elements and Lightroom is still being sold with perpetual license.
I think the PS CS/ LR5 offer is very attractive but I live in a country (Trinidad and Tobago) that has NO offer available. I will have to continue with my PS CS6 and LR5 perpetual license and hope that LR 6 will still be available with the same license arrangement when released.
I believe the CS Suite users got a special monthly lease at $19.99 and new users $29.99.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 27, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, I'd forgotten. Let's hope there'll be something along the same lines for non-CS3+ users soon.



Hi Jim,

We can hope, but many like to proclaim that PSE is the affordable alternative. If Adobe had its marketing act together, they would have made a CC version of PSE, made it 64-bit compatible, allowed it to work on 16-bit files, and then offered this to LR users who did not have PS as an online package for $9.99/mo. Adobe needs to learn about marketing from computer and camera companies. They do not allow large pricing/performance gaps between their products if at all possible. The jump from PS to PSE is just too large in terms of performance (specifically 64-bit and 16-bit issues). Had Adobe got me better hooked with PSE, I might have wanted to upgrade to some version of CC. But, I have found PSE to be frustrating to use (for simple layouts), InDesign way too expensive, and have been looking at alternatives like the products from Serif. I sometimes wondr if people buy Adobe software because they truly like what it offers, or because it is the "industry standard" and they have endured many a long training curve which has them feeling locked into the software?

--Ken


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 20, 2013)

Just bumping this thread to make sure you all know that the Photoshop Photography Program is currently available to all existing Lightroom users, even if they've never owned Photoshop:

https://creative.adobe.com/plans/offer/photoshop+lightroom?sdid=KIHZO

Limited time offer, until December 2nd.


----------



## AndreasM (Nov 21, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> ... a charge of only £8 per month for both Lightroom and whatever is the latest version of Photoshop ...... If I stay with the Sandisk Extreme Pro cards, it'll cost me over £600 for the 3 cards I want....that equates to 6 years subscription charge for Lightroom and Photoshop.



Hi Jim,

the longer I work with Lightroom, the more I love it and because of that I've developed a little interest in Photoshop, although it would be madness for the little photo editing that I do. PaintShop Pro is more than enough for that. (Also - just days ago I've upgraded both licences.)

But still - I would like to ask: If I understand correctly, you imply that the £8 per month will stay roughly the same over 6 years. Do you have any information, that indicates, that the price won't just go up to the normal rate after the first year?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 21, 2013)

No, I should have added "at today's rate"....other than the 12 month guarantee, I have no information as to what will happen after that time, though I'd be very disappointed if the price changes to match the main Photoshop CC price. Remember that this program is aimed specifically at photographers, like you I use Lightroom for the majority of my work so this bundle gives me a very attractive price for my occasional use of Photoshop....and I hope that it remains attractive. But I have no information as to what will happen at the end of the 12 months.....


----------



## AndreasM (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok, thanks.
Knock on wood! 

That makes it easier for me to stay safe with my current combination. To buy a normal licence "hurts" once and is soon forgotten, but being the sensitive plant that I am :bluegrin:, monthly payments would certainly create a constant feeling of "loosing money", when I wouldn't use PhotoShop regularly.


----------

